# Was bored so I made a rack for the JD



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

Since the grass is all cut and everything else for the most part is completed (what I elect to complete anyway) I decided to make a rack for on the back of the JD GX335. I started off to make it hold 3 of the 12 x 12 x 12 milk crates, changed it to two and finally made it to fit one. Just used some square tube steel and existing holes in tractors frame to mount it so access to hyd fill etc was not obstructed and a trailer etc can still be attached without removing it. Just right to carry a bucket or some odds and ends in instead of the so called tool box which is only good for holding snacks etc and keeping them out of the dust. Also lined the toolbox and tray and drink compartment with sheet rubber, so things do not vibrate and make strange noises all the time and cut down on the wear patterns cans etc make on the bottom..........can you tell I was bored reducing wear patterns a beer bottle or soft drink can makes in a drink holder!

Then I started to play beemition, its like bad mitton but its a one person game where you swat carpenter bees instead of a birdie. Soon got tired of that, so.........

I pulled up my goats head and cleaned it really good and have it soaking in a bucket of bleach now..........should look pretty neat hanging on my fence with a No Tresspassing sign 

My big old buck had calcium deposits in his urinary tract and having him operated on and loosing his male organ was not something I was going to have done, NB sense in having a huge old buck without the means to breed my does, so I put him down, but his horns was just to nice to bury, so it was off with his head and I put it in a mesh bag and hung it in the pond for the fish to pick clean. They did a great job, so No I got me a nice big old just about full 360- deg curl goat head (probably would look good on a Dodge Pickup truck, most folks can't tell a goat skull from a goats anyhow. Maybe I'll auction it off on Ebay as a Rams Head for those Dodge pickup truck owner :furious: 

So now here I am again bored and just looking for something to tinker with. So there is no telling what my next post may be about! Hope y'all aint as bored as I am. Hopefully it will rain as its forcasted to do and the grass starts to grow again. That should keep me occupied for a couple of more hours then..........


----------



## Terminator20 (Apr 15, 2004)

Reading this post makes me think you went Sickotic! But it is funny all the same though. Good job on the rack! I never thought of that one. I may have to impliment that somehow! Anyone got any ideas how I may do this with my JD?


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

I had a boss that use to trap turtles for the meat. He would take the shells and put them in ant beds and they would scrape it clean.
Jody


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

chip you are like a jack of all trades.. creating rollers from water heaters and tractor toolboxes from milk crates.. gotta put some pics up for us to really scrutinize your work.


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

chipmaker you are one smart man 
Ryan


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by farmallmaniac _
> *chipmaker you are one smart man
> Ryan *


check out his web site.. where he made/machined that band saw.... 

chip you have a link


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

ya I been to it. Took me bout 2 hours to go through it all
Ryan


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

l'm would like to make a pop can crusher 4 my deere


----------

